# Chicago - Clinton



## nashscan (Dec 25, 2009)

O'Hare - blue line - Clinton - Union Station. Last two times with luggage has been a pain. My suitcase always gets stuck on the Clinton escalator. Any alternatives?


----------



## AlanB (Dec 25, 2009)

Get off at Jackson and walk from there. It's about a 5 block walk from there to Union station.


----------



## Trogdor (Dec 26, 2009)

A little bit more than five blocks from Jackson.

Another option is to put 25 cents more on your farecard than is required for your train ride. When you get to Jackson, use the Adams St. exit, and catch any bus* westbound on Adams. Will take you to Union Station. Bus will deduct 25-cent transfer charge from your farecard.

*If traveling during rush hour, route X28 will take you to Wacker Drive, which is across the river from Union Station (about a 1 block walk). All other buses will take you to Adams/Canal, across the street from Union Station.


----------



## nashscan (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks! That was very helpful.


----------

